# How to Find Replacement Dinnerware for When You Chip or Break a Piece From Your Set



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2016)

I just came across this site again, and remembered years ago when I was looking to replace a big chipped serving platter I had from my Dansk Mesa set of stoneware I ordered from them.  I really like everything in this set and it can be used in the oven too, I've had it for years.  I found it on this site and ordered it, it came promptly and in good condition.

If you chip, break or lose a piece of your dinnerware, you can try searching for it on this site.  More HERE. 




> *World’s Largest Selection of Old and New Dinnerware*
> 
> Replacements, Ltd. has the world's largest selection of old & new dinnerware, including china,stoneware, crystal, glassware, silver, stainless, and collectibles. Our 500,000-square-foot facilities in Greensboro, NC house an incredible inventory of tableware patterns, some over 100 years old!
> 
> ...


----------



## senile1 (Jul 7, 2016)

I live off paper plates, they rarely chip. and if they do, can by a set for 1.59 USD.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just came across this site again, and remembered years ago when I was looking to replace a big chipped serving platter I had from my Dansk Mesa set of stoneware I ordered from them.  I really like everything in this set and it can be used in the oven too, I've had it for years.  I found it on this site and ordered it, it came promptly and in good condition.
> 
> If you chip, break or lose a piece of your dinnerware, you can try searching for it on this site.  More HERE.


I'm bookmarking this site.  I want to take a look.  I bet they have some really nice dinnerware.


----------



## jnos (Jul 7, 2016)

I have purchased from them in the past too. They had exactly what I wanted and sent it as promised. I'd use them again, but don't care as much about those things anymore.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks SeaBreeze. I've registered an interest in some china.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2016)

This is the dinnerware I've had for years, I just love it, the color, can be used in the oven, and general everyday use.  http://www.replacements.com/webquote/danmesb.htm

Senile, I always have a small stack of paper plates on top of my refrigerator, and use them too for a lot of things every day.


----------

